# Maadi residents beware



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

We received this message last night 



Dear Maadi Residents, kindly Note: 
All Sidewalks Around CAC is Electrified With High Voltage Especially With Rains, I Was Walking My Dogs n They Got Shocked but Thank God They are Fine...
Please Take Care n Share.


----------

